# Desert fishing in Oman



## hcft




----------



## KingFlySC

I have been following your posts on insta. Looks like an incredible place and trip. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Megalops

Incredible! Thanks for sharing. Oliver White had an amazing write up on Oman in this months Flyfisherman that got me stoked. Your pics are fantastic.


----------



## MariettaMike

Heavy Pics!


----------



## SomaliPirate

Helluva trip! I remember about 15 years ago standing on the wharfs at Umm Qasr watching what I believe to be GT's destroying bait. I would have given anything to trade a rifle for a rod at that point.


----------



## Backcountry 16

I want that Toyota that thing is bad ass. Beautiful fish also good report.


----------



## BassFlats

Outstanding pics.


----------



## Mike Geer

I have been wanting to fish that area, especially for Queenfish. What does the travel entailed from the Dubai Airport?

Mike


----------



## hcft

Mike Geer said:


> I have been wanting to fish that area, especially for Queenfish. What does the travel entailed from the Dubai Airport?
> 
> Mike


its a quick 1:45 min flight from Dubai to Salalah


----------



## jsnipes

Awesome trip report, enjoyed the pics on IG! I am headed there but fishing with another outfitter in April...super stoked!!


----------



## eightwt

Some beautiful fish, what species are in the pics?


----------



## WillW

When is prime season for GTs on poppers or the land based deal?


----------



## Fishshoot

Prime GT season is October, those trips sell out yrs in advance. But season is sept to may


----------



## Fishshoot

Over 250 fish, 28 species on trip. Pretty amazing!


----------



## WillW

@Fishshoot so prime GT fishing in S Oman is Oct, & books up years in advance??


----------



## Fishshoot

Yes that’s what Ed said but the GT fishing is pretty damn great year round. I caught one on fly there, it wasn’t very large 14 about. They were seen most days. I was casting at one first day but I had my 9 wt and a crab fly. Another guy had shot at same tide on same section of beach in 2 separate days. Saw others cruising beach out of range. And last day saw some monsters in bay where I caught my small one but out of range.


----------



## sjrobin

Fly fishing in Oman has been available for years?


----------



## sjrobin

Fishshoot said:


> Over 250 fish, 28 species on trip. Pretty amazing!


Those numbers are from your trip?


----------



## Fishshoot

I believe it has been available for diy, I’m not sure how long folks have been running trips. There is an expat over there ray Montoya who has been fly fishing for permit there for many years, he is on YouTube and also an excellent artist. Yes those were numbers from our trip.


----------



## Scott

Backcountry 16 said:


> I want that Toyota that thing is bad ass. Beautiful fish also good report.


That Toyota is unobtainable due to BS US import laws. If it’s not on the approved list, it’s got to be over 25 years old.


----------



## sjrobin

Scott said:


> That Toyota is unobtainable due to BS US import laws. If it’s not on the approved list, it’s got to be over 25 years old.


The BS import laws regarding vehicle emissions help improve air quality in your community, city, and country.


----------



## SomaliPirate

I care about the environment and all, but I would straight up curb stomp an endangered spotted owl for a diesel HiLux.


----------



## sjrobin

SomaliPirate said:


> I care about the environment and all, but I would straight up curb stomp an endangered spotted owl for a diesel HiLux.


You would like the little Duramax Diesel Canyon. And a better ride.


----------



## SomaliPirate

sjrobin said:


> You would like the little Duramax Diesel Canyon. And a better ride.


I've looked at them...WANT!


----------



## Mike Geer

Emirates
Houston to Salalah $1,139 wahoo!

Who was your outfitter/guide?
What are the details?

Mike


----------



## Fishshoot

Ed from no boundaries Oman is the outfitter. Intact him through website. All the guides/captains are extremely fishy IMO but Henk has the most fly fishing experience, he worked for a few yrs on outer atolls of Seychelles 
https://www.noboundariesoman.com/


----------



## Fishshoot

And that is an awesome deal on airfare!!


----------



## Scrob

Damn, looked liked a great trip. Is their wading with a fly rod, or just from banks?


----------



## Mike Geer

Just sent my inquiry; anybody want to go with me?

Mike


----------



## hcft

Scrob said:


> Damn, looked liked a great trip. Is their wading with a fly rod, or just from banks?


yes, beach wading for permit and occasional GTs


----------

